# Red Faction: Guerrilla



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Story -*
Set 50 years after the climactic events of the original Red Faction, Red Faction: Guerrilla allows players to take the role of an insurgent fighter with the newly re-established Red Faction movement as they battle for liberation from the oppressive Earth Defense Force. Red Faction: Guerrilla re-defines the limits of destruction-based game-play with a huge open-world, fast-paced guerrilla-style combat, and true physics-based destruction.

*Open World Guerrilla Warfare -*
You decide who, when, where and how to battle. Utilize guerrilla tactics, improvised weaponry, and modified vehicles to lead insurgent attacks on EDF targets. Launch attacks based on your own gameplay style, take on missions in any order you choose, or engage in destructive activities to weaken the EDF's grip on Mars.

*Strategic Destruction -* 
Use destruction to your tactical advantage, setting ambushes or chain reaction explosions to attack enemy strongholds and permanently modify the game environment. Leverage fully-dynamic physics-based destruction to improvise on the fly: blow holes in a wall or floor to set an ambush or escape, take out a staircase to stop your pursuers, or drive vehicles through blown out walls.

*Evolving & Emergent Gameplay -* 
Carve your path through an ever changing landscape as you improvise your combat tactics - mixing gameplay styles, vehicles, weapons and explosives to defeat the EDF.

*Epic Sci-Fi Setting -* 
Explore the huge, unforgiving Martian landscape, from the desolate mining outpost of Parker to the gleaming EDF capital city of Eos; then tear through the fully destructible open-world environments swarming with EDF forces, Red Faction resistance fighters, and the downtrodden settlers caught in the cross-fire.

*Multiplayer Combat -* 
There is no place to hide when you put your guerrilla warfare skills to the test in a variety of highly destructive multiplayer combat modes.

*Trailer:* http://store.steampowered.com/app/5267/
*PC Demo:* N/A
*PC Release Date:* 15th September



*User Review - *
Now this is a game im looking forward to playing, the Demo on PS3 makes me want it more for PC. The massive scale of destruction for buildings is breathtaking. You can pretty much destroy every building you come across. The graphics are good, what you would expect in a modern game. I would have to say the particle effects standout in the game (explosions). 

A few things i dont like is the fact that most the characters look similar, the Cover system (NPC hiding) is almost non-existent they just seem to run at you shooting and the ground is not destructible not even a little. There goes the days of tunneling your way though the levels. :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I dedicate this song to Red Faction Guerrilla.
YouTube - Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Red Faction was one of my favourite games back in the day. I never managed to find Red Faction 2, and then Guerrilla came out, but only for consoles... Was not happy!!! :upset: But I'm very glad to see it is going to be released for PC, even if we have to wait a bit.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a awesome video!To many games are coming out, I'm not sure on which one to get cause I will probably be only allowed one .


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Red Faction was one of my favourite games back in the day. I never managed to find Red Faction 2, and then Guerrilla came out, but only for consoles... Was not happy!!! :upset: But I'm very glad to see it is going to be released for PC, even if we have to wait a bit.


Red Faction was the best game to come out for PC at the time. It stood out from every other game (and still does for most of the games today). As well as been a good graphical game it was probably one of the best storyline games out at that time as well. (Wish it was turned into a movie)

Locked door, no problem "A Little C4 knocking at your door" although it was the wall you were knocking at.

However Red Faction 2, sucked badly. I think i played 20mins of the game and then took it back to the store. I hope Guerrilla turns out alright, trailers are known to mislead sometimes.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have palyed Red Faction Guerrila on my Friend's 360. Using the giant arm swinging robot is fun!

The structures in the game kind of feel like real ones where they can stand up an with only a certain amount of beams and the such. I haven't played through it much so I'm not to sure about the terra-forming but you can destroy all of the buildings. Some explosives only destroy a certain blocky area of a building. The game is really fun though. I would like to play the full version before I get the game though.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope my GF 9400 GT will run it :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I hope so too! 
If I was rich I'd buy you a better PSU and graphics card.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Cant find any official specs at the moment but going by what the consoles have and my experience i would say it may require the following. 

Minimal Requirements
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2ghz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 +5200
RAM - 1.5GB (2GB for Vista)
GPU - (PCI-E Only) Nvidia 8600GT 256mb / ATI HD2600
HDD - 8gb Free Space


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think you have the wrong AMD CPU there Karlos. A AMD 5600+ is a 2.8ghz dual right? It doesn't matter too much though. Those minimum requirements you posted above covers a lot of games that are out right now.


----------



## Bartonio (Jun 10, 2009)

I had a shot of the demo a couple of weeks ago on a mates 360. From what I played it seemed alright, the destruction has been done well and you can pretty much destroy anything, so it stays true to the previous game in that respect.

The best part though? Being able to stick the mines to the guys faces...that was hilarious the first time I seen that. :laugh:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

thank you MCninja, it would be a great Birthday gift :laugh:

I'm just waiting to get a job to start building a good gaming PC :grin:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Thought i might revive this thread.
The system specs are out for PC now, the Processor requirements are quite high for this game but it still only requires a dual core so that good new for most gamers.

*Minimum:*
*OS:* Windows Vista®/XP 
*Processor:* 2.0 GHz Dual-Core Processor (Intel Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon X2) 
*Memory:* 1 GB RAM 
*Graphics:* 128 MB 3D Video Card w/Shader Model 3.0 Support (Nvidia GeForce 7600/ATI Radeon X1300) 
*Hard Drive:* 15 GB free hard drive space 


*Recommended:*
*OS:* Windows Vista® for DirectX® 10 
*Processor:* 3.2 GHz Dual-Core Processor (Intel Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon X2) 
*Memory:* 2 GB RAM 
*Graphics:* 256 MB 3D Video Card w/Shader Model 3.0 Support (Nvidia GeForce 8800/ATI Radeon HD3850) 
*Hard Drive:* 15 GB free hard drive space 

No demo scheduled to be released for PC at this time. aww


----------



## Seph85 (Jul 21, 2009)

I completed it on the PS3 fairly recently and I’m definitely getting it for PC just for the graphics and inevitable mods (fingers scrossed for a mini nuke!)

The single player was good fun. The side missions started to drag after a while as they just repeat themselves in a similar way to Assassins Creed but they are mostly optional so it's a small gripe.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

The release date seems to have been pushed back to September 15...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah i too noticed this. But hopefully if there is a reason for the push back then it better be bug free. Or at least better than some of the other releases like GTA IV and Crysis.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

At least my PC can handle it :grin:
I can wait
Oh man! in September I'll really be short on money!! :laugh:
Need for Speed Shift, Resident Evil 5, Red Faction Guerrilla 
all on the same month! 
oh dead God, I'll better find some work quickly :laugh:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your able to pre-order via steam now. You also get Red Faction 1 +2 for free.
*Note:* It does state that Red Faction 1+2 do not support DX10 cards.

I know this for a fact as i own Red Faction 1. However i have heard rumors of a DX fix. I'll look into it.

http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/20500/


----------

